# L173 update for 721?



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

just got new software update on my 721 , L173HAD-N

anyone know what changes are in it?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll find out and let you know.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, here's the scoop on L173:

There are no changes to the software that will affect consumer operation of the receiver. 

In other words, there are no changes in the new software that you will see, or even will be visible to you.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

:nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes and still no Dish Home applications enabled as promised by Chris Jones who I talked to 2 months ago. He promised a software update by 10/01/04 and this update wasn't it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Nothing the user will see, not even bug fixes? Something made it worth sending, possibly system security or maybe it prepares for a bigger upgrade.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> Nothing the user will see, not even bug fixes? Something made it worth sending, possibly system security or maybe it prepares for a bigger upgrade.


It could also allow for working with new hardware (switches), satellites (doubtful), etc.

Ken


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

after the update 
I did notice a message that said the program data was out of date 
and a progress bar to show it being updated (these appeared when I tried to do a search right after the update)

also my ppv purchase history finally says "reported" (as it should)
but other than that nothing new


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh great, more bug opportunities

I REALLY wish they would leave it alone!!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I've had my 721 since April. The only problems I've had are with the remote - just stopped working until I did a reboot, and a misfire on a recording where it said it was recording, but I knew it wasn't because I could still change the channel (not possible w/o a warning since I was recording on two channels) - reboots fixed both of these problems and they haven't recurred.

I'm very happy with my 721. Are there things I wish they'd do differently....sure, but I wouldn't call them bugs, I'd refer to them as preferences or additional features. The box as it stands is very stable for me.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> OK, here's the scoop on L173:
> 
> There are no changes to the software that will affect consumer operation of the receiver.
> 
> In other words, there are no changes in the new software that you will see, or even will be visible to you.


So what was the point? You are telling me there were no bug fixes or anything????


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As I posted yesterday it was a security fix / upgrade. Nothing else has changed.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Huh? Where, on sat guys....geez, can't keep up with all this.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well thats AWESOME NOT!

My box bugged out and crashed as it was supposed to be recording 2 shows. that was 25 minutes ago its stuck on download installation succeed please wait while system is upgraded.

a poor E advanced rep got his ripped on.

OH AND BILL R THIS IS YET ANOTHER EXAMPLE OF Es poor software planning and implementation.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Well thats AWESOME NOT!
> 
> My box bugged out and crashed as it was supposed to be recording 2 shows. that was 25 minutes ago its stuck on download installation succeed please wait while system is upgraded.
> 
> ...


So by the same logic....

My 721 has been working fine since it took the new download. This is yet another example of E*s fine software planning and implementation.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Err excuse me BUT, the box shouldnt download involuntarily during prime time!!!!! It should at least ask first!

I wouldnt of mattered a few hours later, its ok to screw around then.

but geez not involuntarily after a bug out crash.

not customer friendly time. might have been others phone wait time near a half hour


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Would someone in PA please kindly do us all a favor and cut down Bob Haller's interfering tree for beer and pizza?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Bob, if this is such a problem, why don't you make the box ask to download the new updates instead of doing it automatically? I wasn't even aware that mine had taken the update till I saw it here. Especially considering how mine locked up on L1.72 and then the hard drive died not too long afterwards.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Well thats AWESOME NOT!
> 
> OH AND BILL R THIS IS YET ANOTHER EXAMPLE OF Es poor software planning and implementation.


I haven't seen others complaining about problems with the latest update. One has got to wonder how many of the problems you have had (and are having) are due to your installation or other problems (electrical and/or grounding) at your home. You have had TOO many problems to blame it *all* on software. NO customer of DISH that I know of has had all the problem that you have had (over a dozen receiver replacements) so I suspect that there is something else causing *some* of your problems. Too bad that you are not bright enough to figure that out.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

You were making an excellent point, Bill, until you added that personal insult at the end.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

garypen said:


> You were making an excellent point, Bill, until you added that personal insult at the end.


I don't see it as an insult; I see it as a a fact and part of Haller's problem. It appears that he is really not smart enough to admit that *all* the blame for his problems is NOT due to DISH's software. I also feel that he is not bright enough to know that he needs to bring someone else in to find out what is causing all his failures. DISH has over 10 million customers and if the software were anywhere near as bad as Haller (always) makes it out to be and if customers had ANYWHERE near the problems that he has had DISH Network would not be in business. Haller has SOMETHING else causing some of his problems and until it is fixed he will continue to have those problems.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill you are a (..........) add whatever you want to the space.

It WAS A INSULT, pure and simple. Boxes shouldnt involuntarily dopwnload software during prime time. I believe mine is set not without pwermission, but given its security issue its liikely a forced download anyway.

I have no cotrol over bug ridden half finished software..


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't make me stop this car!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My point is that if it had beeen ANY OTHER TIME than prime time I wouldnt of cared. The half hour it took out of prime time was is the issue.

Boxes shouldnt take over, they should ask nicely.

other than needing rebooting this am it appears ok.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob H - I really hope you are able to sell your rental SOON so that you can cut that tree down and get that line of sight for Direct. I think you'll be much happier with Direct. Then you can sell your echostar receivers and use that money for something else.

I agree - the last sentence in that original comment was an insult.


----------



## craig559 (Aug 10, 2002)

This time I have to agree with Bob. I was looking for something to watch and my guide was froze. I did a reboot and the message light came on I cant remember what I did next but then something came on about a download. I sat patient ly and when it said download succesful I waited another 15 minutes and nothing happened, so I restrted again and all was fine except for the mystery of what the reciever just recieved.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

C'mon, girls, Bob's at least entertaining. Let's not piss him off or he'll never post again, and I wouldn't get my daily chuckle.

BTW, Bob, cut a 1" strip of bark off that tree (circumference) and it will die. Then when the leaves fall off you can probably just shoot through it. Just make sure its your tree.

(stepping up on soapbox)...

Individual anecdotal posts about 721 woes or E* woes or even E* success stories don't carry much weight. If you look at the big picture (check these sorts of forums daily for 4 years as I have, for example) you will start to see trends, however, that really begin to tell the real story.

What I've seen is a preponderance of E* PVR horror stories vs. an absence of them with Replay or Tivo, both of which apparently run rings around competition from E*. It also appears that E* ships unfinished products and then "fixes" them (or at least attempts to) by download proxy, after the fact, and that they abuse that technique a lot more than any other PVR vendor. That's both good and bad. Bad, in that its a disservice to the customers and newer models usually have severe growing pains, but good, in that older models reach a level of stability that while not in league with Tivo and Replay, make them still pretty good PVRs.

Personally, my own anecdotal experiences seem to reflect that as well. I have had my share of PVR problems, most with my 3 different E* models (which are pretty stable these days). I started out with a 14-hour Tivo in 1999, but as good as the Tivo system is, it was not very good at all attached to a 14-hour (actually 8 hours at a watchable setting) unit as used by a heavy viewer like myself, although casual users probably found it more than adequate. I found Replay and ShowStopper did a better job than Tivo at the time, but eventually abandoned all of that for DISH PVRs when their PQ and storage capacity seemed to make my smaller standalones all but unwatchable. Then I came full circle with DirecTivo, which by then had become significantly better in both of those categories, and was therefore more suited to the strengths of its interface. Today, I wouldn't have anything but a Dtivo.

(exit soapbox mode)


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I will NOT leave! I have been involved in DBS for over 8 years and bersides I enjoy ticking off bill r Hey I remember being on a cruise getting excited about deathstar, the old charlie rupert joint venture

Killing the tree will bring down my and my neighbors power lines. and duquesne light is of no help



They disown all service drops.......


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Bob, I just was looking at my 721, and it doesn't have the option to ask before new s/w updates. Maybe you should say something to your contacts over at E* and see what they say.

As for the DirecTiVo's, good luck. Personally, I really don't care for TiVo. It's slow and it sucks, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

TomCat said:


> C'mon, girls, Bob's at least entertaining. Let's not piss him off or he'll never post again, and I wouldn't get my daily chuckle.
> 
> BTW, Bob, cut a 1" strip of bark off that tree (circumference) and it will die. Then when the leaves fall off you can probably just shoot through it. Just make sure its your tree.


I don't know if its such a smart idea to encourage Bob Haller and shooting in the same sentence. Something about that logic just screams of a senseless trajedy in the making complete with full CNN live coverage and swarming news helicopters all zooming in to get closeups. This is afterall the same member who intentionally shorted out his 2nd tuner just for kicks one night and then later admitted to said incident online!

Bob, I have the answer to your tree problems here. Hear me out on this. 
You really should contact Bam Margera and ask him for help on taking down this tree. My guess is he'd do it for free and in the process you'd get prime time TV coverage on his show which airs on MTV and possibly a cameo appearance next year in Tony Hawks Underground 3 videogames. If you ever saw what Bam did on Arbor Day in a competition with his mom to see who can spread the most "goodwill" for the community, you'd completely understand!!!! He's a fine, fine upstanding citizen and he lives in your state to boot. Best of all, he's genuinely looking for this very kind of amusement to pass the time and you may wind up with the remains of a car in your yard afterwards considering what he's done to all of his fathers cars so far. I bet he'd do it in a heartbeat, although theres likely no guarantee you'd have running electricity afterwards lol!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I have been involved in DBS for over 8 years and bersides I enjoy ticking off bill r


If you think you are ticking me off you are even more stupid than some of your posts. You are just one of life's little irritants, and nothing more.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

"I will crush you like a bug, stupid human!"


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> If you think you are ticking me off you are even more stupid than some of your posts. You are just one of life's little irritants, and nothing more.


Bill you honestly appear to care more than that!

What this board needs is selective member doesnt see me

Where I could say never show Bill R my posts 

If bill ignored me my posts wouldnt be of so much interest..

I see E removed the choice of accept software downloads with or without permission

It didnt matter they would force downloads anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey all, its me sticky. I am here to say that when Bob and Bill decide to finally settle there differences, I think it will be great to see that live on Dish on Demand Pay Per View. I myself will volunteer as the referee and we will have a hardcore no rules grugde match. I will recommend to have Michael BUffer be the special ring guest announcer and say "Ladies and Gentlemen, children of all ages, DBStalk.com proudly brings its main event of the night."


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Sticky said:


> Hey all, its me sticky. I am here to say that when Bob and Bill decide to finally settle there differences, I think it will be great to see that live on Dish on Demand Pay Per View. I myself will volunteer as the referee and we will have a hardcore no rules grugde match. I will recommend to have Michael BUffer be the special ring guest announcer and say "Ladies and Gentlemen, children of all ages, DBStalk.com proudly brings its main event of the night."


This would of been awesome when I weighed over 300 pounds. I could of just sat on him and squashed him like a bug. Weighing about 195 I dont have the mass I used to...

On another serious note I believe this latest software has a real bug

Since it downloaded I am getting more freezes or busy box kinda responses. espically when a timer is about to fire. The remote may bring up the guide but not do much like navigate. hit power seems to help. the box doesnt like doing things when the timer emblem is flashing.

this is a new problem for me, the last software was more stable


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

I noticed that my box was slow, and when I tired to do a search, I was told that the database was being built. A front panel reset and everything was fine.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I have rebooted4 times now and its still doing it.

very noticeable when a timer is about to fire.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> On another serious note I believe this latest software has a real bug


Are you talkin' 'bout the 721? Because I gotta tell ya, my 721 has worked great. We use it a lot. There's some minor annoyances with the way it works in general, of course. But, none of these numerous problems you have. Plus, you know my feelings about Dish and their HW, so you know I'm no Dishie. You have obviously got an environmental factor or factors that is causing this ridiculous number of problems you are experiencing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Bob,

how did you manage to relieve yourself of the 105 lbs? Did you do the Tony Little Gazelle or maybe the Cortislim, where it wasnt your fault you where overweight or maybe you did the slim in 6? On a serious note, how did you manage to do that? Please tell me you exercised and ate right and the lbs dropped off.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Sticky said:


> Bob,
> 
> how did you manage to relieve yourself of the 105 lbs? Did you do the Tony Little Gazelle or maybe the Cortislim, where it wasnt your fault you where overweight or maybe you did the slim in 6? On a serious note, how did you manage to do that? Please tell me you exercised and ate right and the lbs dropped off.


http://www.nachi.org/bbsystem/viewtopic.php?t=6620


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

That's an interesting bio of Bob's. Unless you're a home inspector too, though, it's kinda troubling that YOU knew where it was.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Amazing where our members hang out. Theres one that inhabits the nasa shuttle newsgroup too. anyhow heres a link to my obesity help profile. good stuff with pictures at the bottom

http://www.obesityhelp.com/morbidobesity/profile.phtml?N=H984352619

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now to my 721 I reported its busy slow state to advanced tech today, and they report its a known issue with the latest software download.

_a new day a new bug_


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

garypen said:


> That's an interesting bio of Bob's. Unless you're a home inspector too, though, it's kinda troubling that YOU knew where it was.


Ehhhh. No its not. Do a two-second Google search on "Bob Haller weight loss" and voila.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

But, why would anyone search for "Bob Haller weight loss"? That's what I'm wondering. I know someone asked him a question about it. But, why search the Web? Just wait for his answer.

OTOH, I guess one has to do something to keep occupied during the NHL lockout.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh everyone is fascinated by me


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey all. It is I sticky again. We are all fascinated by him because he is like the main man of dbstalk.com. I vote to make him a site administrator. I personally visit here on a daily basis just to see what Bob will do next. We have some folks like Bill R. who try to stand in the way of his progression but that has very little effect on him.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually my being a ADMIN has come up before.

Years ago someone hacked DBSforums and gave me the moderator status. I dont know who did it

Last year Chris B posted a april fool one??? Anyhow some members espically Bill R didnt appreciatre it

When DBS talk first started I was asked but didnt want to be a admin. Its more fun and a lot less workjust being a poster Besides I can be just as biased as I want

I am a moderator fior obesity help, and understand the personalties that clash there occasionally


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> I am a moderator fior obesity help, and understand the personalties that clash there occasionally


I thought fat people were jolly. :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Negative. Once the higher powers decide to make you an admin, there is no resistance. In fact, resistance is futile. You must accept being an admin or suffer the consequences.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

garypen said:


> I thought fat people were jolly. :shrug:


Urban myth. MO is morbidly obese. Ill from high blood pressure, diabetes, GERD acid reflux, high cholestrol, etc etc. then add a bunch of pills to treat this stuff, have achey joints making it tough to get around, see your dying a bit at a time 

this usuaklly dioesnt make for a happy person.

now pay several times the normal cost of clothes for the fat shop, be laughed at by kids and adults alike, and be told just eat right and exercise more.

not happy at all................


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Sticky said:


> Negative. Once the higher powers decide to make you an admin, there is no resistance. In fact, resistance is futile. You must accept being an admin or suffer the consequences.


the consquences of being a admin, worry about everyone elses arguments. Heck I ran the old petticoat junction message board. What a wonderful old show that brought out the WORST in fans

Even my obesity help volunteer job has hassles.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> not happy at all................


You oughta know I was only pulling your leg. (Although, I could barely find it, you've lost so much weight.  )


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

garypen said:


> You oughta know I was only pulling your leg. (Although, I could barely find it, you've lost so much weight.  )


HO HO HO :hurah:


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Sticky said:


> Negative. Once the higher powers decide to make you an admin, there is no resistance. In fact, resistance is futile. You must accept being an admin or suffer the consequences.


Resistence is useless if less than 1 ohm.
BorgBurgers - We do it OUR way. Your is irrelevant.
I am Homer of Borg. Prepare to be.........OH Doughnuts..............
We are Beavis and Butthead of Borg....uh....Resistence Sucks.
I am Popeye of Borg - Prepare to be Askimilgrated.......
etc.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> HO HO HO :hurah:


Yeah, but they say that the fat guy who's line you just stole is pretty jolly if you've been nice and not naughty.  :sure:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Bob, looks like you not only lost the weight, you lost your age. You look alot younger after the surgery. Amazing how being fat ads age to you, at least physically it does I think. In any event, you look great.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Sticky said:


> Bob, looks like you not only lost the weight, you lost your age. You look alot younger after the surgery. Amazing how being fat ads age to you, at least physically it does I think. In any event, you look great.


Early on I looked a LOT older, but then my skin shrank back nicely

I certinally FEEL younger!

Thanks very much and if anyone reading this is at least 75 pounds overweight feel free to e mail me for more iinfo

[email protected]


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It takes more than just getting the weight off, it also takes keeping the weight off. If I am not mistaken I have heard that some people who get these procedures end up gaining the weight back.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> It takes more than just getting the weight off, it also takes keeping the weight off. If I am not mistaken I have heard that some people who get these procedures end up gaining the weight back.


If you read my profile it covers this. surgery isnt a get out of fat free card, it requires exercise and careful eating.I fight regain too.

Some only loose 1/2 of what they are oiverweight by. thats my wife she never followed the rules, and eats bad foods like boxes of ho hos.

basicaly she never cared, and has gained some back. still overall she is much healthier and happier.

Inciodently my start weight was 313, in 6 months I weighed about 195 and was at goal. Helping a friend gut their fire damaged home I got down to 179 pounds and looked bad, actually underweight. MOs tend to have heavy leg bones and muscles. a healthy weight for us is more than chart weight because of this.

I went back up to mid 190s and weigh just under 200 today. Trying to sell that house is a stress eater for me

The bottom line is you can out eat the surgery but why go thru all that to end up intentionally gaining the weight back? Thats dumb


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My 721 weighs just the same even with the new L173 update. The remote control gets HEAVY use.  BTW Jack Lelaine hit 90 and he did pretty good with his diet :lol:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Thats my point, to go through the surgery to just gain most if not all the weight back would be bad. It sounds like you are doing much better now and that it was a success for you. I think when some undergo a surgery it makes them more likely to concentrate on keeping it off so that they would not have to undergo surgery again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

retiredTech said:


> just got new software update on my 721 , L173HAD-N
> 
> anyone know what changes are in it?


Not sure if this is related, but my 721 will not play audio on the aux channel, tried with both a PlayStation and Home Video Camera.

Picture is ok, but no audio. Using of course, the front jacks.

Anyone else experiencing this?

-Earl


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Greetings all, tis' I sticky again. I come here to say one thing and one thing only. I love you all!! Thank you and have a good night. Don't forget to vote on November 2, 2004. Every vote counts, unless your in Florida, than your vote may count twice.


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> OK, here's the scoop on L173:
> 
> There are no changes to the software that will affect consumer operation of the receiver.


Always excepting, of course, the new bugs (I've noticed 3 or 4) that are happily provided to you as a free service.

This should read "There are no changes to the software that will _intentionally_ affect consumer operation of the receiver." Or, in further translation, "We released this version to fix one particular thing, but really have no idea what other code modifications might have gone out with it."

Terry


----------

